# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Ερωτηση για το αλκοολ

## Anakin

Καλησπερα, γινεται καποιος που πινει τακτικα για 5 μηνες (3 ποτηρια κρασι την μερα η μπυρα) καθημερινα και ειναι σε μικρη ηλικια να καει ανεπανορθωτα δλδ να εχει αδυναμη μνημη κλπ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

aμα περασουνε 10 χρονια...κ το κανει συνεχεια..

----------


## Anakin

Αλκοολ ηθελα να γραψω :P

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε πειραζει το καταλαβαμε στη μητρικη σου γλωσσαα καταλαβαινεις ευκολα κ τις παραφρασεις

----------


## Macgyver

Να καταθεσω την εμπειρια μου λοιπον ! το θεμα δεν ειναι αν επηρεαστει η μνημη , το θεμα ειναι αν ειναι η αρχη μιας εμπλοκης με το αλκοολ . Αν ρωτας για την μνημη , εγω επινα πολυ περισσοτερο , και 5-6 χρονια , και μνημη μου ειναι αριστη και βαλε !! οποτε η απαντηση ειναι , οχι , δεν αρκουν 5 μηνες για να επηρεαστει η μνημη . Αλλα το αλκοολ , επηρεαζει 60 μερη του οργανισμου , μην κολλας στην μνημη . Σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις , 5 μηνες δεν ειναι τιποτα . Ακομη και η ποσοτητα ειναι αμελητεα .

----------


## Remedy

εχει σταματησει, η ειναι στους 5 μηνες τωρα, και συνεχιζει?
και ποσο μικρη ηλικια? φανταζομαι να μην μιλας για παιδι..

----------


## Anakin

> εχει σταματησει, η ειναι στους 5 μηνες τωρα, και συνεχιζει?
> και ποσο μικρη ηλικια? φανταζομαι να μην μιλας για παιδι..


Τωρα σταματησα ειμαι 20 χρονων και γενικα εχω τεραστια μνημη απλα τις τελευταιες μερες παρατηρω οτι κουραζεται το μυαλο μου μπορει να ειναι επειδη εχω πολυ αγχος και καταθλιψη.

----------


## Guest17012017

> Τωρα σταματησα ειμαι 20 χρονων και γενικα εχω τεραστια μνημη απλα τις τελευταιες μερες παρατηρω οτι κουραζεται το μυαλο μου μπορει να ειναι επειδη εχω πολυ αγχος και καταθλιψη.


 Η μνήμη σε ενδιαφέρει εσένα εε??:p Την έννοια <<κίρρωση του ήπατος>> μάλλον την έχεις ήδη ξεπερασει σαν ενδεχομενο εε??:p

----------


## Anakin

> Η μνήμη σε ενδιαφέρει εσένα εε??:p Την έννοια <<κίρρωση του ήπατος>> μάλλον την έχεις ήδη ξεπερασει σαν ενδεχομενο εε??:p


Οχι αλλα κατι τετοιο το παθαινεις στα 40 αν συνεχισεις :P

----------


## Guest17012017

> Οχι αλλα κατι τετοιο το παθαινεις στα 40 αν συνεχισεις :P


Το αλκοόλ είναι σαν το τσιγάρο....Όλοι λένε πως στο μέλλον θα πάρουν τα μέτρα τους και θα το σταματήσουν για την υγεία τους...Έχεις δει λοιπόν πολλούς που να το έχουν κάνει??...:p

----------


## Anakin

> Το αλκοόλ είναι σαν το τσιγάρο....Όλοι λένε πως στο μέλλον θα πάρουν τα μέτρα τους και θα το σταματήσουν για την υγεία τους...Έχεις δει λοιπόν πολλούς που να το έχουν κάνει??...:p


Οχι δεν εχω δει στην περιπτωση μου ομως δεν προλαβα να εθιστω στο αλκοολ

----------


## Guest17012017

Γιατί έχεις τις "μαύρες" σου τον τελευταίο καιρό(5 μηνες)??

----------


## Anakin

> Γιατί έχεις τις "μαύρες" σου τον τελευταίο καιρό(5 μηνες)??


Δεν τις εχω 5 μηνες τις εχω 1,5 χρονο απλα τους τελευταιους 5 μηνες επινα κανα ποτηρακι , για πολλους λογους αν αρχισω θα ναι τεραστιο και κουραστηκο το κειμενο :P

----------


## Guest17012017

Άσε με να μαντέψω, πέσανε τα καράβια σου έξω!

----------


## Anakin

Μια φορα μονο αλλα δεν ειναι και τοσο αυτο ειναι πολλα

----------


## Guest17012017

Γιατί βρε παιδάκι μου, πιές έναν φρουτοχυμό πχ μια πορτοκαλαδα απο πορτοκαλια, παιρνε υπνωτικα για να τον "ριχνεις" λιγο, χεσ'τα αυτά, ειπαμε "οινος ευφραινει καρδιαν" αλλά μην το παραξαληλωνουμε...

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

Το αλκοόλ μπορεί να προκαλέσει τα πάντα. Από υψηλή ομοκυστείνη, κύρωση ήπατος, μέχρι καρκίνο στο στομάχι κλπ. Τρία ποτήρια κρασί την ημέρα είναι υπεραρκετά! Αντίθετα ένα ποτηράκι κρασί την ημέρα λένε ότι προσφέρει καρδιοπροστασία. Κι αυτό γιατί περιέχει πολυφαινόλες, όπως τη ρεσβερατρόλη (που έχουν την ιδιότητα να αυξάνουν την HDL χοληστερόλη και να αυξάνουν ταυτόχρονα και την ενδοθηλιακή λειτουργία (εξ ου κι ο καρδιοπροστατευτικός ρόλος). Γνωρίζω αρκετά άτομα που ζήσανε μέχρι τα 90 κι 100 και πίνανε ένα ποτηράκι (κόκκινο) κρασί την ημέρα. Το θέμα είναι να μπορείς να ελέγχεις την ποσότητα. Προσωπικά δεν πίνω τίποτα, αλλά κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον ίσως το εφαρμόσω. Όχι για να ζήσω μέχρι τα εκατό.. αλλά για να αυξήσω την HDL ακόμη πιο πολύ.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Συμφωνώ. Όμως ελλοχεύει ένας κίνδυνος που έχει σχέση με την ψυχολογία μας απέναντι στις εξαρτήσεις. Επειδή ένα ποτηράκι κρασί μας φέρνει χαλάρωση και καλή διάθεση, υπάρχει περίπτωση νομίζω όταν σε κάποια φάση της ζωής μας είμαστε αγχωμένοι και πιεσμένοι συναισθηματικά να κάνουμε το ένα ποτηράκι περισσότερα ποτηράκια.

----------


## 66psy

> Συμφωνώ. Όμως ελλοχεύει ένας κίνδυνος που έχει σχέση με την ψυχολογία μας απέναντι στις εξαρτήσεις. Επειδή ένα ποτηράκι κρασί μας φέρνει χαλάρωση και καλή διάθεση, υπάρχει περίπτωση νομίζω όταν_ σε κάποια φάση της ζωής μας είμαστε αγχωμένοι και πιεσμένοι συναισθηματικά να κάνουμε το ένα ποτηράκι περισσότερα ποτηράκια_.


*.................................ε και?*

----------

